# TCP Window



## MQue (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hat von euch schon mal jemand die Window- Size von TCP in der Registry verstellt bzw. eingestellt,
das ist ja möglich nur möchte ich wissen was schlimmstenfallst passiert, wenn ich das mache,

Die Windows- Size gibt ja an, wieviel Bits / Pakete ich senden darf, ohne ein ACK von einem angekommenen Paket erhalten zu haben,
Meine (einfache) überlegung ist jetzt, wenn ich die Windows- Size nach oben schraube, dann kann ich viel mehr hinausblasen und die ganze Sachen wir schneller, Internetverbindung habe ich 1GBit/s,

Könnt ihr mir raten, dass zu machen oder hat damit jemand schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Vielen Dank für Antworten,


----------



## Javalist (15. Mai 2009)

Ja das kannst Du machen und der Effekt, den Du erwähnst, tritt auch ein.
Such mal nach dem Programm "Dr TCP", damit kannst Du das bequem einstellen und rumprobieren. Und Du kannst es jederzeit rückgängig machen.


----------



## sliwalker (15. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ohne das Einsatzgebiet kann man dazu schlecht etwas sagen.
UDP kann auch eine Lösung sein, da hast Du den TCP Overhead nicht. Das ist garantiert schneller.

Beim TCP Frame ist es doch auch so, dass kein neues Frame aufgemacht wird(oder kein neues wenn die Anzhal der paralellen Frames erreicht ist), solange das alte nicht voll ist?
Ob das dann wirklich ein Vorteil bringt? Demnach musst du so oder so warten, bis du das ACK bekommst.
Wenn Du keins bekommst, musst Du alles nochmal schicken und das ist dann wesentlich mehr, als wenn Du nach ein paar Bytes schon feststellst, dass etwas nicht stimmt.

Ich weiß nicht ob es das bringt.

greetz
SLi


----------

